# Women's Hair Color Poll



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Dudes.

What is your preference in women's hair color?

Me, I am in lust with red hair. Natural red hair.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Red hair is nice, but there's just no beating the dark hair/dark eyes combo.


----------



## Dragunov (May 21, 2015)

Gentlemen may prefer blondes. But the rest of us like red heads.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

If the redheads keep a good lead, I wonder if this will influence any TAM ladies to dye theirs red for their hubbys? If so, I take full credit.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Dragunov said:


> Gentlemen may prefer blondes. But the rest of us like red heads.


The problem I have found with (natural) redheads is they fall into one of two spectrums:

a. drop-dead gorgeous
b. not tapped, but beat over the head, with the ugly stick

I don't think I've encountered a natural red-head in the "average" looks category.

Also, red-heads do not age well, most notably if they do not take care of their skin while younger, or worship the sun.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* On the whole, I have always had an affinity and a noted weakness for blondes!

First W was a natural blonde of Scadanavian/Norwegian linage. Her blue eyes really compliment that!


My rich, skanky XW, however, is a blonde of "Loving Care" means. She is fastidiously always at the hair salon getting her natural dark brown hair turned blonde with highlights! I really fell for her brown eyes, probably every bit as hard as her other paramours did!*


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

thatbpguy said:


> If the redheads keep a good lead, I wonder if this will influence any TAM ladies to dye theirs red for their hubbys? If so, I take full credit.


My ex-husband was always just gaga for red hair. My hair is blonde, but was strawberry blond when I was young so I can pull off red and have it look natural. I had my stylist color it red, as a special treat for him. He _hated_ it and stayed angry with me about it for several months. Daily, critical, snide comments sort of angry.

Interestingly, I later discovered that several of the women he cheated on me with were redheads. As is his current girlfriend. Apparently, having his wife also be a redhead didn't do it for him. I sometimes wonder if it was because the red hair was some sort of reminder of his infidelity, or if he was just worried he'd call me by the wrong name......


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Rowan said:


> Apparently, having his wife also be a redhead didn't do it for him.


The problem is with skin tones. I can spot a fake blonde or fake redhead easily (granted with natural blondes going red it is somewhat more difficult, but not impossible.) Their skin-tones don't match their hair color, and so the hair-color looks fake. Especially if they are a natural brunette. Brunettes going blonde are easy to spot.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Constable Odo said:


> The problem is with skin tones. I can spot a fake blonde or fake redhead easily (granted with natural blondes going red it is somewhat more difficult, but not impossible.) Their skin-tones don't match their hair color, and so the hair-color looks fake. Especially if they are a natural brunette. Brunettes going blonde are easy to spot.


Nah. Like I said, I was red as a child. Nearly half my family has red hair. I have the skin tone for red. And a number of his lady friends were clearly bottled reds, so the preference for red wasn't related to it's authenticity. 

In his case, it was clearly some sort of psychological issue along the lines of mistress=red, wife=not red. Just a thing of his.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

I like goth chicks myself, so I like the dark hair mostly, all that blue and purple and such I dont care for so much.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I'll answer for my husband.. Brunette.. like my avatar..


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

My weakness in natural hair color is for blondes. I can't help noticing them. I found that I have a greater interest in those with auburn colored hair or black hair as well. Brown is pretty, but pretty much not something that really draws my attention. Eye color would naturally be blue or green as my first choices. Black eyes are interesting. Brown are fine. What makes the difference for me in not placing too much emphasis on one or the other is her personality. I suppose because the color of her hair isn't that important.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I'll answer for my husband.. Brunette.. like my avatar..


Isn't that cheating?

Or, maybe it's what he had darn well better say if he knows what's good for him?


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

2ntnuf said:


> Brown is pretty, but pretty much not something that really draws my attention.


an interesting article on brown hair

Black and brown are the two primary hair colors in the human species. Blondes account for 2%. Redheads even less.

I have blue eyes with a medium copper hair color, which in the summer, my ginger highlights express themselves. Fortunately, my SO goes ga-ga over ginger men, so if I spend some time in the sun, she can't keep her hands off me :grin2:

Keeping in line with the latest posts in the physical preferences thread, I have suspected all along that the reason why SO wants me to inseminate her is not due to my dashingly handsome looks, but merely she wants my ginger DNA to compliment her own. :surprise:


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Constable Odo said:


> an interesting article on brown hair
> 
> Black and brown are the two primary hair colors in the human species. Blondes account for 2%. Redheads even less.
> 
> ...


That dirty girl. If I were you, I'd give it to her as many times as I could. I'd make her "pay" for her selfish attitude and shallowness. Ooohhh yeah I would. >


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

thatbpguy said:


> Isn't that cheating?
> 
> Or, *maybe it's what he had darn well better say if he knows what's good for him?*


It's not like that... really...we are very Open with each other (radical honesty couple here).. we have no issues with discussing what we find attractive in others at all.....I like to ask such questions.. if I put him in the doghouse for this... he'd be the 1st to tell me to not ask what I can't handle.. which has never been the case.. 

We watch porn together sometimes.... I know what catches his eye.. he knows what catches mine..he's even pointed them out. (I've done the same).. I realize this must sound very strange to some ... it's all good... for the most part.. we both fit the profile...


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm a blue-eyed redhead, one of the rarest combinations of hair and eye color. I can't help it that I am drawn to the same.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Redheadguy said:


> I'm a blue-eyed redhead, one of the rarest combinations of hair and eye color. I can't help it that I am drawn to the same.


Never hurts to climb that golden ladder...


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

For me, blondes are like candy: I really want them, but I know they're bad for me. Every blonde I've been with has stomped on me eventually.

Brunettes are my natural. Especially a blue/green eyed one.

Never been with a redhead. One of the losses in life, I guess.

For me, though, the hair must be long, full, and an extension of their personality. I'm soundly not attracted to the short hair or "I hate having to be a girl" vibe. For me, hair is an expression of your personality. 

Don't color it. Even if you have a few grey hairs.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

marduk said:


> For me, *blondes are like candy: I really want them, but I know they're bad for me. Every blonde I've been with has stomped on me eventually.[*B][/B]
> 
> Brunettes are my natural. Especially a blue/green eyed one.
> 
> ...


You should move to North Europe, like Norway or Sweden, and maybe just maybe your gone be luckier there because you would have a lot more...oportunies:grin2:


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Kristisha said:


> You should move to North Europe, like Norway or Sweden, and maybe just maybe your gone be luckier there because you would have a lot more...oportunies:grin2:


My wife suits me quite well...

It's the viking in me!


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

Is she brunette?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I voted red. My wife is a red head, and I have always been attracted to red heads...way back before red was the new blonde.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

Where I live there are so many natural redheads it's like I am in minority  and almost everyone apart from ehnical minorities, have blue eyes


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Kristisha said:


> Is she brunette?


Yup.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

marduk said:


> Yup.


:wink2::grin2:


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Constable Odo said:


> Also, red-heads do not age well, most notably if they do not take care of their skin while younger, or worship the sun.


Natural red-head (golden-strawberry to be exact) and you know not of what you speak. I have no freckles and will sunburn in less than 10 minutes. Because of that, I have worn sunscreen all of my life, even as a child ... remember Sea & Ski, it was the only brand available in times past.

We age exceptionally well, we are just extremely pale.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Black or red, auburn is irresistable, unfortunately with the two meaningful relationships I ever had in my life, they were neither 

Dark red/auburn hair with bright eyes... deadly combination for me


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Red Sonja said:


> Natural red-head (golden-strawberry to be exact) and you know not of what you speak. I have no freckles and will sunburn in less than 10 minutes. Because of that, I have worn sunscreen all of my life, even as a child ... remember Sea & Ski, it was the only brand available in times past.
> 
> We age exceptionally well, we are just extremely pale.


MMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.............................. redheads!


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Have Always had a weakness for blondes far back as I can remember. First grade school crush was a blonde maybe that's why lol


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I think I like redheads as my mother was a true carrot top and died when I was about 8 or 9. So this gives me a bit of a fascination with them.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

Love the brunettes. Mostly attracted blondes for some reason.

Had a friend almost lose everything because of a redhead. After that, I no longer approach them unless I'm out of town and have prepared an alias.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Favorite: Raven black hair, short. Goes well with pale yellow / brown skin. 

Mine is gray, wavy / curly, and relatively long. Pale white skin.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My hair is pink right now. I really love it and hubby does, too. (Anon Pink and a few other ladies have seen it). It is not 100% pink, just a frame around my face, the rest is brunette.

Recently I encountered an old man in a store who looked at me, then did a double take and said shocked "what in the HECK happened to yer HAIR??"

It was hysterical. I laughed and then he said "oh wait, I know...too much vegetables". I said "no, I actually did this on purpose" and we both laughed.

Later I saw him again and he flirted with me and said "actually, I really like yer hair". It was cute.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

If I drive past and see this...


















There had better not be any tailgaters cause I would break... HARD!

Speaking of which, looking forward to the new Jurassic Park movie! Hope they don't ruin it!


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hmm...should grandma be upset you didn't include grey as a choice?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

That's not fair RD. Can I change my vote? 

I bet I can find a brunette, blonde, and raven haired beauty who would turn the heads of those who find that color hair the least naturally attractive and make them consider changing their mind. That's the trouble with these questions. They don't take into account enough variables. So, opinions are not very accurate and answers change all the time.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Wolfman1968 said:


> Hmm...should grandma be upset you didn't include grey as a choice?


There are very few women I've seen in images or in person who look great with naturally grey hair. I don't know if it's their personality, the shape of their face or exactly what makes the difference.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Red, no blue.....

Seriously, I've seen beautiful women with all sorts of hair colors, including blue, and yes pink. A woman is like a work of art - asking for a favorite hair color is like asking for your favorite color in a painting. It is the the entirety that matters.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

thatbpguy said:


> Dudes.
> 
> What is your preference in women's hair color?
> 
> Me, I am in lust with red hair. Natural red hair.


I share this affliction but we must remind ourselves that, in nature, red is a warning sign. :smile2:


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

ScrambledEggs said:


> I share this affliction but we must remind ourselves that, in nature, red is a warning sign. :smile2:


There is a reason why God appeared before Moses in the form of a burning bush.

It was a message

"Don't f**k with the fire bush"

!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

2ntnuf said:


> That's not fair RD. Can I change my vote?
> 
> I bet I can find a brunette, blonde, and raven haired beauty who would turn the heads of those who find that color hair the least naturally attractive and make them consider changing their mind. That's the trouble with these questions. They don't take into account enough variables. So, opinions are not very accurate and answers change all the time.


Hey I voted black 










I love it equally as red. Black for me cries out "I'm so sexy with my silky shiny black hair"

Red just cries out "I'm so sexy look! My hair is on FIRE!" :grin2:

Heh, but as I said, black or red. (Even then, I only like RED RED, not ginger/strawberry blonde or whatever - Auburn's the best)

Now of course, I can put up a pic of Nina Dobrev and make people vote for brunettes, but meh, not my fav hair color (though I would ram her like she's my last root on this earth!)

I can't stand blondes though... sorry, just don't like it.


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Hey I voted black
> 
> Black for me cries out "I'm so sexy with my silky shiny black hair"


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Now that's just cruel RD. :wink2:


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

For me, after red comes jet black. My first wife was 1/4 Sioux Indian and she had raven black, wild hair. Zowie!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* "The one that got away" ~ a gal from Minnesota who I came so very close to asking her to marry me, between W1 and W2, was a brown-eyed brunette with a pixie hairdo ~ absolutely intoxicating!*


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> * "The one that got away" ~ a gal from Minnesota who I came so very close to asking her to marry me, between W1 and W2, was a brown-eyed brunette with a pixie hairdo ~ absolutely intoxicating!*


Got a thing for pixies? :bounce:


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

Color has never really been something big for me, but if I had to pick NATURAL red hair drives me wild.

For me the kicker is long hair. Long long long long hair.


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts (May 22, 2012)

My GF has raven black, long, curly hair. She calls it a jewfro (She is Jewish). It freaking rocks!

I never really had a preference with style or color before I met her.

DPR


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I find it hard to believe that so many of us are answering the question incorrectly.

For anyone left wondering, any answer that isn't "Black" is dead wrong.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

coffee making me laugh. Thanks.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Statistically about 2% of the population has natural red hair. I lean towards blondes but married and had kids with a true redhead who's mom, dad, and 4 siblings all were. Some red runs in my family and have 2 redhead kids as a result. It is an auburn-ish red as apposed to the orange red and people have asked me if it is dyed their entire lives starting when my daughter was 2. 

If there ever is a next time she'll have to be brunette so I've married one of each. :grin2:


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> coffee making me laugh. Thanks.


You know I'm gonna like ALL the votes for black hair


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

coffee4me said:


> You know I'm gonna like ALL the votes for black hair


 No offense dear. Just telln' it like it is.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

coffee4me said:


> You know I'm gonna like ALL the votes for black hair


You like that much brunettes ?:laugh::laugh:>


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

I agree with Gus, long black hair is the best!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

JukeboxHero said:


> I agree with Gus, long black hair is the best!


When my wife and I started dating, she had long, gorgeous, black hair. I LOVED brushing it, combing it, braiding it, and... uh... pulling on it. 

Well, it wasn't too long after she'd enrolled in cosmetology school -- she's a hair stylist -- that she came home w/ this REALLY short haircut. To be fair, it was very cute, but still... I instantly missed that long hair. She's grown it back out a few times, but it hasn't been that long since she initially cut it all off. 

My absolute favorite was the time that -- prior to cutting it short -- she came home w/ red and blond streaks in her hair.

OH. EM. GEE.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

If my partner came home with a totally unexpected hairstyle (and one that turns me off) I would be like "WTF HAVE YOU DONE WOMAN?!" heh


----------



## earworm (Apr 15, 2015)

I prefer blondes. They're so cute! So I must be a gentleman, yeah?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Black or dark brown (is that considered brunette?)

ETA: never dealt with a blonde or red head so, I'm just voting on what is familiar.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

coffee4me said:


> You know I'm gonna like ALL the votes for back hair


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

My husband has seen me with both red hair and blonde. Naturally, I am dark blonde/light brown, with blue/green eyes. The red I chose was actually more of a burgundy, but he liked it. I have a fair complexion, and burn quite easily. Still, given the choice of red or blonde, he prefers me blonde. Even bottle, lighter blonde.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Red hair and green eyes is an unbeatable combination.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Red hair and green eyes is an unbeatable combination.



Or



Or


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Even though Scarlet is a blonde, she is still my favorite redhead.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Holy!........


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Although there is something about redheads...










light colored eyes brunettes are my weakness ...


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

The last pic looks suspiciously like my older daughter . Eyes a bit more Asian tho (mom)


----------



## coffee4me (Feb 6, 2013)

Not one person answered grey hair . Do you all prefer that your spouse/ SO dye their hair ..... Forever? Do you think there is an age that women should go grey?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

coffee4me said:


> Not one person answered grey hair . Do you all prefer that your spouse/ SO dye their hair ..... Forever? Do you think there is an age that women should go grey?



My wife has some greying... It does not matter to me as much as it does to her. She gets it professionally dyed once in a while. I think on the last Q, it is a very individual thing.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

White hair and green eyes. Wait that's my cat  (purebred all white Maine ****)


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

coffee4me said:


> Not one person answered grey hair . Do you all prefer that your spouse/ SO dye their hair ..... Forever? Do you think there is an age that women should go grey?


Depends on which hair is greying :redcard:


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

This poll is interesting to me. I am a natural redhead - on the auburn side - and have almost black eyes (Irish on father's side, Italian on mother's).

Growing up I felt like a freak. I was always the only redhead around and didn't really like being different.

It's amazing to me that red is so attractive these days.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

john117 said:


> The last pic looks suspiciously like my older daughter . Eyes a bit more Asian tho (mom)


Can I have her phone number?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

alte Dame said:


> This poll is interesting to me. I am a natural redhead - on the auburn side - and have almost black eyes (Irish on father's side, Italian on mother's).
> 
> Growing up I felt like a freak. I was always the only redhead around and didn't really like being different.
> 
> It's amazing to me that red is so attractive these days.


If we had gone to high school together I would have stalked you like a Love Panther...:wink2:


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

I used to not care about this. My wife was born blonde but turned dirty blonde when we married.

Last year she got it dyed what I call "stripper red" and she looks hot as ****!


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Can I have her phone number?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

A woman can be beautiful even bald, but I do confess that women with red hair give me whiplash. If she has green eyes, you might as well stick a fork in me because I'm done.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> If we had gone to high school together I would have stalked you like a Love Panther...:wink2:


I did get stalked a fair amount, LOL. One guy showed up at my door with a new tattoo of his nickname for me, 'Red'. My father almost died laughing, pointing out that once I went to college (i.e., never saw the guy again), he would forever have to be with redheads. That kid was so drunk and dismayed that he almost started crying...


----------

